# Speicherkarte für Canon EOS 60D



## MICHI123 (11. Juli 2013)

*Speicherkarte für Canon EOS 60D*

Hi,
es wird zeit für ne weitere Speicherkarte für meine EOS 60D. Nun kommt die Frage, wie schnell muss diese sein?
Class 10 sollte es sein, das ist klar, aber was für Schreibraten? Weiß zufällig jemand da genau Bescheid? Die "Experten" beim Canon Support konnten es mir nicht sagen (unglaublich, sowas müssen die doch rausfinden können...)
Es geht vor allem um schnelle und viele Serienbilder in RAW+JPG und halt Filmen in Full-HD, am besten mit (durch Magic Lantern ermöglicht) auch höhere CBR als normal.
Bringt eine Sandisk "Extreme pro" mit UHS-I und 95mb/s überhaupt was? Unterstützt die 60D das überhaupt, oder schreibt die dann eh nur mit 45mb/s? Dann würde ja auch die (halb so teure) "extreme" mit 45mb/s ja reichen...
Hat zufällig wer ne Ahnung? 
Gruß,
michi


----------



## RichardLancelot (11. Juli 2013)

Die max. Schreibrate der Kamera hab ich nicht gefunden, aber im Endeffekt kannst du ja von der max. geforderten Schreibleistung ausgehen. Ein JPEG der Cam müsste ja um die 4MB groß sein (oder?) und die Serienbildfkt. macht max. ~5,5 Bilder pro Sekunde. Ergo würden ja (nach meinem Verständnis) 25MB/s reichen.
Wie groß sind RAW-Pics von der DSLR?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2013)

Also, schau mal zB hier

Speicher / Datenträger Canon eos 60D und SanDisk Extreme Pro SecureDigital (SD) 16GB Speicherkarte 45mb/s - DSLR-Forum

die cam soll eh "nur" 20mb/s schreiben können, laut Canon selbst bis 48MB/s - d.h die 95MB/s sind definitiv so oder so nicht nutzbar. Eine "normalschnelle" Karte reicht also. Sicher wirst Du Leute finden, die begeistert von der Pro-Karte sind, aber dann hatten die vorher ganz bestimmt sehr lahme Standardkarten.

Und zumindest bei Fotos wäre das normalerweise eh kein Problem, FALLS es doch mehr MB/s an Fotomaterial sind als die Karte liefert. Die Cam "arbeitet" dann halt noch ein wenig nach, obwohl Du nicht mehr den Auslöser drückst - es wird aber nicht so sein, dass Fotos verloren gehen sollen. Bei Filmen: mach doch mal testweise 10 Sekunden HD mit Deinen Einstellungen, dann schau, wie groß die Datei geworden ist. Wenn das dann wirklich deutlich über 40MB/s liegt, wird das auf Dauer sowieso für die Cam nicht gehen. Aber selbst eine BluRay hat grad mal 4-5MB/s, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Deine Einstellung da deutlich mehr erzeugt bzw. dass es Sinn macht, falls die cam Filme mit mehr als 15MB/S erzeugt. Meine Kompaktcam erzeugt bei FullHD ca 3,5MB/s.


----------



## MICHI123 (11. Juli 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Die max. Schreibrate der Kamera hab ich nicht gefunden, aber im Endeffekt kannst du ja von der max. geforderten Schreibleistung ausgehen. Ein JPEG der Cam müsste ja um die 4MB groß sein (oder?) und die Serienbildfkt. macht max. ~5,5 Bilder pro Sekunde. Ergo würden ja (nach meinem Verständnis) 25MB/s reichen.
> Wie groß sind RAW-Pics von der DSLR?


 Ganz so einfach ist das leider nicht ^^ 
Also die Raws sind ca 25mb groß, die JPGs sind auch über 5mb groß, abhängig vom Motiv. Da ich gerne RAW+JPG gleichzeitig aufnehme, da das das spätere sortieren erleichtert, und die Kamera in echt sogar  6 Bilder die Sekunde macht, wären wir schon bei 180mb/s. Das geht dann natürlich nur ein par Sekunden lang in dem Tempo, bis der Buffer voll ist, und dessen Inhalt auf die Karte geschrieben wird. 

Oft lese ich, die Kamera könne nur etwa 20mb/s auf die Karte schreiben, aber ich weiß nicht, wie das mit dem Addon Magic Lantern ist. Insbesondere beim Video soll da angeblich auch mehr möglich sein.
Aber das was Herb vorgeschlagen hat, einfach zu gucken wie groß 10 Sekunden Video werden, ist eine gute Idee 
Dass BluRays und Komptcams kleinere Videogrößen erzeugen liegt daran, dass die in nem andern Codec Aufnahmen, die DSLR nimmt zB in h.264 auf, was größere Dateien verursachen kann. 

Grade nachgeschaut, mit der normalen Bitrate wurden 20 Sekunden 100mb groß, also 5mb/s. Mit erhöhter Bitrate wurdes aber schon über 20mb/s und hat dann die Aufnahme auch abgebrochen weil die Karte nicht mitkam ^^

Im Moment tendiere ich zur Extreme mit 45mb/s


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2013)

Kennst Du vlt jemanden, der auch eine "gute" Cam hat und der Dir vlt ne Karte ausleihen könnte? Oder nen Fotoladen, bei dem man eine Karte testen könnte? Da ist die Karte dann halt etwas teurer als online, aber dafür hat man ja auch die Beratung&co


----------



## RichardLancelot (11. Juli 2013)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist das leider nicht ^^


Einen Versuch war's wert 
Ich denke mit der 45er machst du nicht's falsch. In der EOS 1000D meiner Eltern steckt ne 25er, wie ich gesehen habe...die haben sich in den letzten 3 Jahren auch nie beschwert.


----------



## MICHI123 (11. Juli 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Einen Versuch war's wert
> Ich denke mit der 45er machst du nicht's falsch. In der EOS 1000D meiner Eltern steckt ne 25er, wie ich gesehen habe...die haben sich in den letzten 3 Jahren auch nie beschwert.


 Joa, die 1000D ist ja aber auch weit darunter und im Serienbildmodus viel langsamer. 
Die überlegung ist halt, bei 1,500€ für Kamera und Objektiv nicht 10€ an der Karte zu sparen, und dadurch die performance zu beeinträchtigen   Aber ich denke auch, dass die 45er die beste Wahl ist, die 95mb/s scheint die kamera nicht zu können und von den 45mb/s sollte sie profitieren. Mal sehen wo ich die günstig schieße.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2013)

Bloß nicht biligbilligbillig "schiessen", grad weil das ja bei dem Preis der Cam usw. echt Peanuts sind - solche Kärtchen sind schnell mal gefälscht, gib lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus bei nem seriösen Shop.


----------



## MICHI123 (13. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bloß nicht biligbilligbillig "schiessen", grad weil das ja bei dem Preis der Cam usw. echt Peanuts sind - solche Kärtchen sind schnell mal gefälscht, gib lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus bei nem seriösen Shop.


Jau, eBay darf man da echt nicht nutzen bei Speicherkarten >.< 
Aber Verkauf und Versand von Amazon sollte ja auf jeden Fall in Ordnung sein.


----------

